# What's on your key chain?



## DieselDave (Sep 1, 2005)

We haven't done this in a while and after I reviewed the new gadgets I know there have been some changes in key ring EDC's. Mine is getting a bit heavy but I'm sure it's a lighweight compared to some of you nuts. 
Post a pic if you can and a list of items. 

I will have to shoot a pic later.

I still don't have a pic but...
Several keys to padlocks and a couple of cars. ARC AAA, Leatherman Squirt, Lexar USB 1gb sport, 3 split rings attatched to a Berkley gate clip.

At some point I would like to ditch 2 of the split rings and get 3 Berkely Mini Clips.


----------



## rscanady (Sep 2, 2005)

Jil DD Up, Leatherman Squirt P4, Pill container for aspiring and keys. Oh yea and Wile E Coyote "Super Genius" Fob

Ryan


----------



## offroadcmpr (Sep 2, 2005)

keys(of course), gerber ridge knife , and a keychain version of a figure 8 descender.

I'm in the process of finding a new light for my keychain.

I keep them together on a carabiner( one of those from a hardware store, not the cheap colored ones that break after a couple of months.)


----------



## tiktok 22 (Sep 2, 2005)

eight keys, photon III, P-38 and a Victorinox rambler. I usually have a P4 and an Arc AAA with me when I'm not running in my lightweight mode.


----------



## rycen (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## sotyakr (Sep 2, 2005)

Keys (8), Keyless Remote (Subaru), Arc AAA-LE (w/Berkeley Point Mini Clip), Spyderco Ladybug II (w/Berkeley Point Mini Clip).


----------



## heathah (Sep 2, 2005)

House key, P.O. Box key, Swiss+Tech Utili-Key, Leatherman Micra, Swiss+Tech Micro-Plus, Gerber Deluxe Utility Clippers, Gerber Sonic LED Flashlight.

I have 2 other keychains for vehicles that have a Swiss+Tech Micro-Pro XL, a Swiss+Tech Screwz-All and a Swiss+Tech Utili-Key on each.

My office keys are on a Swiss+Tech Screwz-All.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 2, 2005)

Just vehicle, house, and work keys plus a "Powerful Pete" screwdriver. I really don't like having a lot on the keychain. Too painful to sit on. I've also heard "Click and Clack", the car guys on NPR, comment numerous times about too much weight on a keychain contributing to ignition switch failure.

Geoff


----------



## Solstice (Sep 2, 2005)

Currently, my keychain is home to only two keys: car and house. Right on the split ring with them is a Zinc-Air Firefli which is practically invisible and weightless. 

Attatched to the split ring is a clip from an Inova Microlight that houses a Victorinox Signature II (I find its the best way to always have a pen and a better-than-nothing knife on me) and a Peak Matterhorn 1LED Snow Ultra. 

I find this setup fairly non-clunky as the car key, the knife and the Matterhorn are all approx the same length and can be finagled to lay next to each other in my front pocket. 

I am thinking about a replacement for the Inova clip however, as it was responsible for the loss of my Arc AAA rev4. I still want something that will allow me to quickly detatch the Peak and the knife that doesn't take up much space but won't let anything go accidentally.


----------



## Screehopper (Sep 2, 2005)

Full-size carabiner
Obligatory keys
Photo Micro II (replaced my intermittently working ARC AAA)
Whistle

For everything else I EDC, the items reside on my belt on in my pockets


----------



## x-ray (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 2, 2005)

Way too many keys (making mental note about ignition switch issue).
Photon-II white.
7/16" wrench.


----------



## _mike_ (Sep 2, 2005)

On my rather obese keychain I have (in addition to keys):

Victorinox Rambler
Swiss-Tech Micro-Plus 8in1 tool
P-38 (can opener)
Arc AAA flashlight

Each on their own size 7 stainless steel split ring slid onto a 3/8" spring clip/snap hook.

Mike


----------



## elgarak (Sep 2, 2005)

House and office keys
Victorinox Classic SD
Arc-P 4th Gen
Carabiner

Car keys are on a different keychain with the car remote


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2005)

Keys (5)
Swiss+Tech Utili-Key
JIL DD (UP) K-bin w/ RCR2
Green glowring (first model)


----------



## DieselDave (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm seeing some stuff that doesn't ring a bell.

"Powerful Pete" screwdriver?
Jil DD Up?
Wile E Coyote "Super Genius" Fob?


----------



## rscanady (Sep 3, 2005)

x-ray,
is that a Segway key on your keychain? If it is man those things are a blast!

Ryan


----------



## x-ray (Sep 3, 2005)

rscanady said:


> x-ray,
> is that a Segway key on your keychain? If it is man those things are a blast!
> 
> Ryan




Not sure which key your refering to but I don't own a Segway, although they do look kinda fun


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Grox (Sep 3, 2005)

Mine's pretty plain: 

Keybunch (5 keys)
Keytag with: reward if found note (with my mobile number), road assistance membership
Arc AAA-P rev 4

Pretty basic but I find a large key bunch annoying. I also find using a SAK/knife with a key bunch attached annoying, they get in the way when I'm working. I carry a leatherman blast, small sebenza and a hds edc seperately.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Sep 3, 2005)

Keys(35) Solitaire,Leatherman Micra,


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Sep 3, 2005)

Carabiner, solitaire, photon Microlight 3, keys, car remote.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 3, 2005)

Various house and vehicle keys
Swiss-Tech Utili-Key (this is a fantastic tool)
Car alarm
Zinc-Air Firefli


----------



## Cmoore (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 5, 2005)

What knife is that? All I got is a P38 and a POS Bison designs bottle opener


----------



## Cmoore (Sep 5, 2005)

It's a William Henry Spryte, non-auto version.


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 5, 2005)

ooh Nice!


----------



## Cmoore (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks, I'll admit it's a bit of a splurge for a keychain knife. My car is a 92 Olds. Into knives and not cars...


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 5, 2005)

Same here, I don't own many things most 16 yr olds do, yet I'm up to the neck in Spydercos, CRKTs and Eks


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 8, 2005)

at the moment its 
car keys, house key, office key, handcuff key and a longbow micra - but that all might change tomorrow


----------



## Makarov (Sep 8, 2005)

My key chain:

Splitring with:
Keys
Photon Freedom Micro x2
Swiss+Tech Utilikey
Keytag
Quick-release with a splitring containing my Scooter keys


The Utilikey is quite new, so I haven't really used it that much, but it feels and looks great. I don't think I'm gonna be unhappy with the buy


----------



## nelstomlinson (Sep 14, 2005)

My keychain has:

a Leatherman Micra
a Solitaire with a Tektite LT-3 drop in LED 
an aluminum whistle from the toy store 
a Metal Match 
no keys


That's right, no keys: they're in my wallet. Drivers license and car key belong together. Work key in my briefcase.

The Solitaire with the LED is a practical light. There's a definite yellow-green cast to the beam, but it's bright enough to see by. The only real negative is that Tektite says that you shouldn't use the lithium AAA's because their 1.7V output voids the warrenty. I already had the Solitaire, so I looked for an adapter. If I had to do it again, I'd probably buy an Arc or a Peak Matterhorn.

The aluminum whistle is one I got for stocking stuffers for the kids. They lost interest (good thing, too: they're loud!), so I took one and use it to call them when we're outside.

The metal match is from countycomm, and a new addition. We'll see how useful and practical it is, and whether it holds up to life in a pocket.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 14, 2005)

Very old Tekna Xtra Edge
Utili-key
Fox 40 Micro
Iomega flash mem
Turquoise Photon 2
White Photon 3 w/26K LED
Purple Glowring
Blue thing - ID
Key chain - each of 5 rings detach


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Sep 14, 2005)

Greetings!

CMG Infinity Ultra (Red) with AA Lithium Battery
Keys
Remington Shotgun Safety Lock/Unlock Tool
12" Looped Length of 1/4" Nylon Climbing Webbing
Small Lucite Chicken Figurine

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## chaka (Nov 12, 2005)

I carry 4 small sets of keys on different pockets for easy access...

House keys (LF):
-Keys(4)
-SAK minichamp

Car keys (LF):
-Keys(2)
-Utili-key
-Sliver gripper
-Whistle

Work keys (WB):
-Keys(5)
-Remote Car Alarm

No-keys (RF):
-Arc-P AAA
-Sandisk 512MB flash drive


----------



## GadgetTravel (Nov 12, 2005)

One key ring:
House keys

Office key

a bunch of keys Im not sure about  looks like old luggage and steering wheel lock keys maybe some old house keys

Photon Freedom Microlight (turquoise)


Second key ring:

Car key

Keyless entry fob for car

steel tab with phone number for roadside assist from car manufacturer

scannable ID tag for my gym

fob for electronic gas station payment

Leatherman Squirt S4

Photon Freedom Microlight - white


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 12, 2005)

Larry Cr2
Larry 123
Arc AA
Arc AAA
Naa MiniRevolver
Time piece


----------



## Kershaw (Nov 12, 2005)

One key ring

Keys(4)

Swiss army knife

Photon Freedom

Kubaton


----------



## mckevin (Nov 12, 2005)

Tooo much stuff...
Newest addition is the Jil 1.3 UP which I am pretty much convinced is my perfect EDC.
1Gb Sandisk Cruzer Micro, glowring, and a cheap Stanley knife for the occasional box.
Oh yea, my Dillons Plus card that leads their marketing dept to a fictional address in another state :devil:


----------



## simbad (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## newo (Nov 13, 2005)

House key, "key" / remote (M Benz), FireFli (zinc air hearing aid powered mini light), golf kart key, monogrammed disk that came with key ring.


----------



## Ready (Nov 15, 2005)

I have on my keychain only one key and:
-Photon Freedom Micro x2
-Silva compass
-BSA HotSpark
-Mini Fox40
-P38
-Safety Pin
-Truck Remote

Ready


----------



## chiphead (Nov 16, 2005)

Well:
ARC Premium AAA
Photon Freedom (White)
Metal Pill case for my Type-2
Swiss-Tech Tools/LED
Nail Clippers
Keyless entry
And 11 keys

chiphead


----------



## G-force (Nov 27, 2005)

* **SeberTech M2 SeberTool*​*




**Dimensions: Closed - 1" Wide, 1-3/4" Long, 1/4" Thick
Open - 1-1/2" Wide, 3-1/4" Long*​*Victorinox Midnight Manager II*
​*



*​*Length: 58 mm, 2 1/4"

10 features:
1. blade
2. scissors
3. nailfile with
4. - screwdriver
5. cap lifter with
6. - magnet. Phillips-screwdriver
7. - wire stripper
8. key ring
9. light emitting diode (LED)
10. ballpoint pen*​​*Gerber L.S.T. II*






Overall Length: 6.32"
Length Closed: 3.78"
Length of Blade: 2.67"
Weight: 1.4 oz.
Blade Material: 420HC Stainless Steel
Handle Material: Glass-filled nylon
Blade Style: Drop Point
Blade Type: Fine
One-hand opening
 
*Swisstech Utilikey

*


























*Photon Freedom *





*2" Aluminum Tube Whistle (not REI, as shown below, just cheap version off rack at ACE Hardware)*
​


----------



## Charlie Fox (Nov 27, 2005)

G-force said:


> * **SeberTech M2 SeberTool*​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MacTech (Nov 28, 2005)

the keychain itself is a Sabre Kubaton with a "hidden secret" (4 shot pepper spray canister) got it because it's cool , keys are a standard mix of car/house/storage unit/bike locks/roof rack/business deadbolt keys, no other things on it (yet), i'm planning to do a LED modded Maglite Solitaire, as i hate the "squeezylites", but the Solitaire is useless in it's stock config


----------



## TKC (Dec 3, 2005)

Great thread by the way!! On my key chain is an ASP Elite flashlight, an Atwood whistle, and a cuff key. Soon to be added will be a Arc Premium flashlight!


----------



## sideman7 (Dec 3, 2005)

Here's mine:





Includes:
Aunoc AAAA
Leatherman Squirt P4
Mini Superknife (uses mini utility blades - it's freakin' small and sharp!!!)
Small pill fob


----------



## frankm (Dec 10, 2005)

This is one of my hobbies.......putting together the perfect keychain. But it never works. I change my mind every couple of days. Right now I'm going minimalist. I've got 2 housekeys, car key and car-remote and a Streamlight Baton-light.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 10, 2005)

No pictures here because mine is simple.

Automobile Alarm Remote
Ignition Key
Photon Freedom II

"_That's All Folks!_"


----------



## sideman7 (Dec 10, 2005)

frankm said:


> This is one of my hobbies.......putting together the perfect keychain. But it never works. I change my mind every couple of days. Right now I'm going minimalist. I've got 2 housekeys, car key and car-remote and a Streamlight Baton-light.



You should find a quick release keychain like in my photo above. It's perfect for what you are talking about, it's a flick of a button to add/remove items. I don't keep everything on my keychain all the time. I'll take the leatherman off sometimes just because it's heavy and I know I won't need it. Other times, I will just carry my main keyring without the rest of the keychain. It also has the added advantage that everything on it is free to rotate any way it wants, so when you put it in you pocket, it seems to take up a lot less space and you are less likely to be poked by anything.


----------



## frankm (Dec 11, 2005)

Sideman7, thanks for the suggestion. I do have several Victorinox connectors that I think are what you are talking about. They are very handy. I'd show you a pic but I'm not allowed to post attachments. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Makarov (Dec 11, 2005)

frankm said:


> Sideman7, thanks for the suggestion. I do have several Victorinox connectors that I think are what you are talking about. They are very handy. I'd show you a pic but I'm not allowed to post attachments. Does anyone know why?


Hey Sideman, you need to upload your picture to a site that allows hotlinking, like Imageshack.

Just upload and paste the url from Imageshack into your post.


----------



## mrwilmoth (Dec 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## carrot (Dec 30, 2005)

Metal whistle, keys, bike key, bottle opener, on a cheap carabiner. (I save my real carabiner for more important things.) I used to have a Utili-Key and a Swiss-Tech Multitool with the pliers, but I can't seem to find either right now. Stopped carrying a Leatherman Micra after cutting myself on it when jamming my hand into my pocket. Photon Freedom micro on a separate carabiner.


----------



## TKC (Jan 1, 2006)

On my key chain, I have an Atwood whistle, an ASP Elite, Inova green LED, and Arc-P.


----------



## Chris201W (Jan 1, 2006)

carrot said:


> Stopped carrying a Leatherman Micra after cutting myself on it when jamming my hand into my pocket.


carrot, you carry the micra in your pocket with the blade open? :huh2:


----------



## carrot (Jan 1, 2006)

Chris201W said:


> carrot, you carry the micra in your pocket with the blade open? :huh2:



No, it was on a keychain attached to my belt loop and when I put my hand in my pocket, the wings opened up enough for my thumb to get cut on the blades of the scissors.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 22, 2006)

Am I crazy that I blurred out the key details? I wonder how hard it would be to duplicate a key from a picture, find your address and just walk right in your house? LOL:laughing:


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Dec 22, 2006)

just keys 
i don't like any of my gadgets on my keys, because i find it too noisy and unbalanced to use a knife or light with a jingling bunch of keys attached



offroadcmpr said:


> and a keychain version of a figure 8 descender.


a functional one?
i'm looking for a very small descender to use with a 6mm rope



carbine15 said:


> Am I crazy that I blurred out the key details?


not necessarily. i once successfully duplicated a dimple lock key after just looking at it for a couple of seconds, it was all i needed after measuring the specs from another key of the same system :devil:


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Dec 26, 2006)

NelsonFlashlites said:


> Carabiner, solitaire, photon Microlight 3, keys, car remote.



Well, it's changed now...

Caribiner, Photon Freedom (wood look), Streamlight Key-Mate, Utili-Key, small zip drive, keys, car remote.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 30, 2007)

Here are two bike keys.
I don't lock my bike much, so they don't get much use.
I attatched them to those little characters to make them easier to find.







Here's my car key.  
The orange thing is the tail from a transforming dragon-robot.
When I can't find it I use a blue light to find it; the orange tail really glows bright.


----------



## Mike V (Jan 31, 2007)

So since it isn't a Segway key, what is that thing?


----------



## jds009 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hay, i have keys on my key chain! wow...go figure! a fob & a carabiner accompany my keys.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (May 9, 2010)

This is a great thread - time to bump it up for new ideas.





Peak 10280 Eiger, Swiss Tech Utili-Key & Flashdrive​


----------



## fisk-king (May 25, 2010)

mcgizmo clip
mini peanut lighter
6 keys
ti muyshondt mako
p-38 can opener (blade wrapped by electrical tape)


----------



## wastedagen (May 25, 2010)

Didn't realise there were two similar threads going on. Here goes anyway..................................


----------

